# Into the future: Next boom sector/business or person?



## robots (5 December 2005)

Hello,

would like to get some opinions/ideas on what people think is the next boom sector/business or person.

at this stage I believe Google/Yahoo type business has got to go some where big.

regards
robots


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 December 2005)

*Re: into the future*



			
				robots said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> would like to get some opinions/ideas on what people think is the next boom sector/business or person.





Hi Robots,

Can you buy people on the market?  

Snake


----------



## wayneL (5 December 2005)

*Re: into the future*

Debt Collectors


----------



## happytrader (5 December 2005)

*Re: into the future*

Super Nannys and biotechnology

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## wayneL (5 December 2005)

*Re: into the future*



			
				happytrader said:
			
		

> Super Nannys




HAHAHA *YES*


----------



## michael_selway (5 December 2005)

*Re: into the future*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> HAHAHA *YES*




hehe Childcare Centres!


----------



## Julia (5 December 2005)

*Re: Into the future*

Anything used by all the cashed up baby boomers.

Julia


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 December 2005)

*Re: Into the future*



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> Anything used by all the cashed up baby boomers.
> 
> Julia





You've got that one right Julia!

Definately not travel.


----------



## wayneL (5 December 2005)

*Re: Into the future*



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> Anything used by all the cashed up baby boomers.
> 
> Julia




Prozac?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 December 2005)

*Re: Into the future*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Prozac?




Viagra to keep playing for the team.


----------



## Smurf1976 (6 December 2005)

*Re: Into the future*

Geothermal power (hot dry rocks). If hot rocks can be be done at competitive cost, and there are some indications that it can, then it is a revolution in the making. 

Other things which come to mind:

Oil, gas and anything which produces a "drop in" or at least convertible substitute.

Agriculture especially growing of grains, sugar, oil seeds.

Nuclear power

Gold

Silver

Geosequestration of carbon dioxide.

Goods and services relating to the aged.

Not intended as a comprehensive list and all my posts are my opinion only and not to be used as a basis for investment.


----------



## keebab (6 December 2005)

*Re: Into the future*

Antacids + Pharmacuticals

Should go hand in hand with the growth of Krispey Creme and Starbucks.


----------



## websman (6 December 2005)

*Re: Into the future*



			
				keebab said:
			
		

> Antacids + Pharmacuticals
> 
> Should go hand in hand with the growth of Krispey Creme and Starbucks.




I like Krispie Kreme...


----------

